# Fuji Absolute DX: For Men or Women



## LetsRide4Life (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

Can anyone tell me if the Fuji Absolute DX is a womens bike?


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks like it's gender neutral.

http://www.fujibikes.com/2007/bikes.asp?id=323&subcat=


----------

